# Minnesotans...



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

I want to know what ya'll think is the scariest haunted attraction in Minnesota. HauntWorld rates "Halloween Haunt" in Blaine a 9.8 scare factor.
Has anyone been there? I'm trying to find the ultimate scare attraction


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Can anyone comment on Frightmares at Buck Hill? The ads for it just don't look very scary to me.


----------



## Ibanezmunky (Sep 18, 2011)

Not sure on Frightmares, I haven't even met anybody that has gone to it. Although i heard of a place up in the cities called the soap factory, you can only go through it with online reservations for groups and its suppose to pretty intense. I think a local theater group puts it on every year. Pretty sure I'll be going to that one come October.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

I was going to go to soap factory last year, but no one had the guts to go with me. Then I found out due to an excessive amount of mold, it is a terrible place for someone with a mold allergy-like me, so it's just as well I didn't go.
I went to Scream Town and thought it was great, but I always want to go somewhere new each year.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

I drive to North Dakota for my haunted attraction!


----------

